# Sony Vaio PCG-984L Ethernet Driver



## raymasa (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

I am trying to download ethernet driver for Sony PCG-984L model (this is from the back of the laptop). But I am unable to find that model on the Sony web site. It had Windows ME installed and ethernet was working properly. I installed Windows 2000, and now I need to install the driver for that.

I dont know who the manufacturer for the ethernet card is (anyway to find that on Sony Vaio laptops. That information is not on the mange hardware section as Win 2000 is not recognizing the ethernet at all.

Thanks for your help.

Ray


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi
Welcome to TSF
The model PCG-984L is also known as PCG-FX220
Here is a link for your drivers:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=PCGFX220&LOC=3
Select your OS
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## cano (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.vaio-link.com/index/index.asp?site=voe_en_gb_cons
proper site to down load all modela on vaio sony you need to use the updates as well thats were i found my ethernet drivers


----------

